# Little Latte



## Ratty_Mama2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Latte and Mocha were my first rats. Yesterday Latte died in her hammock. We took her to the vet and everything. She wasn't her sweet self the last few days. I remember how loving and shy she was. She fell asleep in my arms sometimes. She was very smart too. She could learn tricks in 20 minutes. Both her and her sister were really funny. Today, Mocha was sitting in the hammock staring at me. She knows. She is all alone now. I just miss my baby girl. I wish she would of never gotten sick and she was still here. I love you little baby. :'( I tried to upload to photos of her. One sleeping in my lap and one with her sister.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm really sorry for your loss. It sounds like she was a wonderful rattie. Poor Mocha, that's so sad that she's all alone now and misses her sis.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

deanjhon530 said:


> Little Lattes is your online guide to cafes and restaurants that are truly child friendly. There are lots to choose from and most have play areas or activities for children. Most also have highchairs, room for prams, change facilities and children’s menus...............


Get out of here spammer, this is no place for you.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.

R.I.P Latte


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry for loss.

She seemed like a great little rattie.

R.I.P little Latte


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

ratclaws said:


> Get out of here spammer, this is no place for you.


Please do not "backseat moderate". If there is an issue with a post, use the report function to alert the moderators.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. What a precious girl.


----------

